# The Tale of the 1/4" MDF and the Xacta Table Saw Fence



## BeauxTx1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I am making a painted water closet cabinet for my wife and just finished making the frame for the door and was fitting the panel. The frame is 1/2" MDF and the panel is 1/4". Sawed out the grooves, got the horizontal to fit, made the vertical measurements for the panel(stop me if you've heard this one) and proceeded to cut it. Three quarters thru the cut, it kicked back and threw the panel into my "area" at about 150 mph. OUCH!

I tried again with the saw turned off and it did it again! What the hey, I say. I look at my Jet Xacta fence and it has a bow in it at table top level. Just enuf to let a 1/4" piece of MDF slide under it partially! I unlocked the fence and repositioned the fence and it's now flat to the table.

You can be !#@$ sure I'll check that puppy every time now.

Has this ever happend to anyone else. Ig happened b/c of the way I locked it down I guess. I've had this fence for 10 years and it's never done this before!

Gotta go ice down my "area."

Larry


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

OOOUUUCCCHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Glad you found the problem


----------

